# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  देसी नुस्खे

## fakeid

इतने अच्छे और घरेलु नुस्खे बताने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## ravi chacha

सूत्र पसंद आने पर रेपोटेशन पोइंट्स अवश्य दे ........:girl:::salut:


पसंद आने पर हौसला जरुर बढ़ाये रिस्पोंस जरुर दे........

----------


## hamraaz

बहुत अच्छा दोस्तो लगे रहो

----------


## sbhuppi

aapke nuskhe bahut achhe hain, motapa kam karne ke nuskhe bhi prakashit karen, dhanyabad

----------


## Awara.ladka

very helpful........thankssssssssss

----------


## hawai1

wow its very very useful and help to increased our knowlege .God bless you ,thanks .

----------


## hot gujju

आपने जो सूत्र पोस्ट किया है बहुत बढ़िया है 
आप इस सूत्र को जरी रखे और हमें और 
गरेलू उपचारों के बारेमे जानकारी दे

----------


## malik5211

vibha ji pahle to apko thanks k ap ne itne achche nuske bataye jisse sabko faida hoga agar ab mere liye bhi ek desi nuska bata de to apki meharbani hogi  meri problem ye hai k meri body average hai but mere face par galo me ubhar nahi hai jiske karan mai kamzor dikhta hun iske liye kuch bataye

----------


## jaysingh

*आपने जो सूत्र पोस्ट किया है बहुत बढ़िया है 
आप इस सूत्र को जरी रखे और हमें और 
गरेलू उपचारों के बारेमे जानकारी दे 						*

----------


## hot-men

*बहुत ही अच्छा प्रयास है लगे रहो. 
       :salut::clap::salut:
*

----------


## raju143

mere fesh par chote chote hols muhashe ke karan hogaye 

plz , अच्छे और घरेलु नुस्खे  muze diziye

----------


## rajjaat123

> mere fesh par chote chote hols muhashe ke karan hogaye 
> 
> plz , अच्छे और घरेलु नुस्खे  muze diziye







मसूर की दाल को तरबूज के बीजों के साथ बराबर मात्र मै गाय
दूध ले साथ महीन (बारीक़)पीस लें /और चेहरे पर लेप करें लेप को बीस मिनट तक ना धोएं और इसे दिन मै दो बार अवश्य लगाएं /


अच्छे परिणाम के लिए नियमितता आवश्यक है /

----------


## rajjaat123

बादाम की गिरी को दूध के साथ घिस कर लगाने से भी दाग धब्बे दूर हो कर चेहरे की चमक बढती है /

----------


## rajjaat123

स्त्रयो को चेहरे पर सोंदर्य बनाये रखने की आवश्यकता उस वक्त पडती है जब चेहरे पर झुरियाँ ,दाग अथवा मुहासे होकर चेहरे को भददा बाना देते हैं /
इस के लिए देसी उपाय है */


गाजर   =   डेढ़ सौ ग्राम 
टमाटर   = सौ ग्राम 
चकुंदर   = पचास ग्राम 
इन सभी का रस निकल कर रोजाना एक गिलास पिया जाए 
आप को बीस दिनों मै फर्क दिखने लगेगा /


चेतावनी :-   यदि पेट फूलने लगे तब ना पियें /

----------


## rajjaat123

नोट :-   कच्चे मुहासो को कभी ना नोचे ,वरना ये चेहरे पर स्थायी दाग छोड सकते हैं /

----------


## ravi chacha

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3769
क्या आप के पास भी है जिंदगी जीने का मंत्र
मेरे नए सूत्र पर आपके विचार जरूर रखे .....................

----------


## raju143

मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको गोरा करना है | कृप्या मुझे कोइ गरेलू उपाय दीजिये जिससे मेरा चहरा गोरा होजाए | आपकी दादी माँ के नुसके बहुत आचे और बहुत सरल है | कृप्या मुझे सरल उपाय दीजिये | 1 महा में मेरी शादी है |

----------


## Shourya jinger1988

mera face kala ho gaya  hai koi upay hai jisse ki mera colour fair ho jaye    plz replay

----------


## devvrat

:Tiranga: 
*भारतीय मसाले खाने का स्वाद ही नहीं, सेक्स पावर भी बढ़ाते हैं। ऑस्ट्रेलिया के सेंटर फॉर इंटिग्रेटिव क्लिनिकल ऐंड मॉलिक्युलर मेडिसिन के रिसर्चर्स ने अपनी स्टडी में यह बात पाई है। रिसर्चर्स ने पाया कि मेथी में सेक्स पावर बढ़ाने की कमाल की क्षमता होती है। मेथी का इस्तेमाल करने वाले पुरुषों की सेक्स ड्राइव 25 फीसदी ज्यादा रहती है। रिसर्च में 25 से 52 साल के 60 पुरुषों को छह हफ्ते तक दिन में दो बार मेथी का अर्क दिया गया। नतीजे शानदार रहे। उनकी कामेच्छा का स्तर तीन और छह हफ्ते में काफी बढ़ गई। 
छह हफ्ते में उनका स्कोर औसतन 16.1 से 20.6 हो गया। यह 28 पर्सेंट ज्यादा था। जबकि गोलियों का इस्तेमाल करने वाल दूसरे ग्रुप का स्कोर बढ़ने के बजाय गिर गया। मेथी के बीज में सैपनियन तत्व होता है, जो सेक्स हार्मोन को बढ़ा देता है।*:kiss:

----------


## devvrat

लहसुन*लहसुन में 6 प्रकार के रसों में से 5 रस पाये जाते हैं, केवल अम्ल नामक रस नहीं पाया जाता है। 
निम्न रस - मधुर - बीजों में, लवण - नाल के अग्रभाग में, कटु - कन्दों में, तिक्त - पत्तों में, कषाय - नाल में। ""रसोनो बृंहणो वृष्य: स्गिAधोष्ण: 
पाचर: सर:।"" अर्थात् लहसुन वृहण (सप्तधातुओं को बढ़ाने वाला, वृष्य - वीर्य को बढ़ाने वाला), रस, रक्त, माँस, मेद, अस्थि, म”ाा, शुक्र स्निग्धाकारक, उष्ण प्रकृत्ति वाला, पाचक (भोजन को पचाने वाला) तथा सारक (मल को मलाशय की ओर धकेलने वाला) होता है। 
""भग्नसन्धानकृत्"" - टूटी हुई हçड्डयों को जो़डने वाला, कुष्ठ के लिए हितकर, शरीर में बल, वर्ण कारक, मेधा और नेत्र शक्ति वर्धक होता है। 
लहसुन सेवन योग्य व्यक्ति के लिए पथ्य - अपथ्य: पथ्य : मद्य, माँस तथा अम्ल रस युक्त भक्ष्य पदार्थ हितकर होते हैं - ""मद्यंमांसं तथाडमल्य्य हितं लसुनसेविनाम्""। 
अहितकर : व्यायाम, धूप का सेवन, क्रोध करना, अधिक जल पीना, दूध एवं गु़ड का सेवन निषेध माना गया है। 
रासायनिक संगठन : इसके केन्द्रों में एक बादामी रंग का उ़डनशील तेल पाया जाता है, जिसमें प्रधान रूप से Allyl disulphible  and Allyl propyldisulphide और अल्प मात्रा में Polysulphides पाये जाते हैं। इन सभी की क्रिया Antibacterial होती है तथा ये एक तीव्र प्रतिजैविक Antibiotics का भी काम करते हैं। 
श्वसन संस्थान पर लहसनु के उपयोग: 
1. लहसुन के रस की 1 से 2 चम्मच मात्रा दिन में 2-3 बार यक्ष्मा दण्डाणुओं (T.B.) से उत्पन्न सभी विकृत्तियों जैसे - फुफ्फुस विकार, स्वर यन्त्रशोथ में लाभदायक होती है। इससे शोध कम होकर लाभ मिलता है। 
2. स्वर यन्त्रशोथ में इसका टिंक्चर 1/2 - 1 ड्राप दिन में 2-3 बार देने पर लाभ होता है। 
3. पुराने कफ विकार जैसे - कास, श्वास, स्वरभङग्, (Bronchitis) (Bronchiectasis) एवं श्वासकृच्छता में इसका अवलेह बनाकर उपयोग करने से लाभ होता है। 
4. चूंकि लहसुन में जो उ़डनशील तैलीय पदार्थ पाया जाता है, उसका उत्सर्ग त्वचा, फुफ्फुस एवं वृक्क द्वारा होता है, इसी कारण ज्वर में उपयोगी तथा जब इसका उत्सर्ग फुफ्फुसों (श्वास मार्ग) के द्वारा होता है, तो कफ ढ़ीला होता है तथा उसके जीवाणुओं को नाश होकर कफ की दुर्गन्ध दूर हो जाती है।
5.(Gangerene of lungs) तथा खण्डीय (Lobar pneumonia) में इसके टिंक्चर 2-3 बूंद से आरंभ कर धीरे-धीरे बूंदों की मात्रा बढ़ाकर 20 तक ले जाने से लाभ होता है। 
6. खण्डीय फुफ्फुस पाक में इसके टिंक्चर की 30 बूंदें हर 4 घण्टे के उपरान्त जल के साथ देने से 48 घण्टे के अन्दर ही लाभ मालूम होता है तथा 5-6 दिन में ज्वर दूर हो जाता है।
7. बच्चों में कूकर खांसी, इसकी कली के रस की 1 चम्मच में सैंधव नमक डालकर देने से दूर होती है। 8. अधिक दिनों तक लगातार चलने वाली खाँसी में इसकी 3-4 कलियों (छोटे टुक़डों) को अग्नि में भूनकर, नमक लगाकर खाने से में लाभ मिलता है।
9. लहसुन की 5-7 कलियों को तेल में भूनें, जब कलियाँ काली हो जाएं, तब तेल को अग्नि पर से उतार कर जिन बच्चों या वृद्ध लोगों को जिनके Pneumoia (निमोनिया) या छाती में कफ जमा हो गया है, उनमें छाती पर लेप करके ऊपर से सेंक करने पर कफ ढीला होकर खाँसी के द्वारा बाहर निकल जाता है। 
तंत्रिका संस्थान के रोगों में उपयोग: 
1. (Histeria) रोग में दौरा आने पर जब रोगी बेहोश हो जाए, तब इसके रस की 1-2 बूंद नाक में डालें या सुंघाने से रोगी का संज्ञानाश होकर होश आ जाता है। 
2. अपस्मार (मिर्गी) रोग में लहसुन की कलियों के चूर्ण की 1 चम्मच मात्रा को सायँकाल में गर्म पानी में भिगोकर भोजन से पूर्व और पश्चात् उपयोग कराने से लाभ होता है। यही प्रक्रिया दिन में 2 बार करनी चाहिए। 
3. लहसुन वात रोग नाशक होता है अत: सभी वात विकारों साईटिका (Sciatica), कटिग्रह एवं मन्याग्रह (Lumber & Cirvical spondalitis) और सभी लकवे के रोगियों में लहसुन की 7-9 कलियाँ एवं वायविडगं 3 ग्राम मात्रा को 1 गिलास दूध में, 1 गिलास पानी छानकर पिलाने से सत्वर लाभ मिलता है। 
4. सभी वात विकार, कमर दर्द, गर्दन दर्द, लकवा इत्यादि अवस्थाओं में सरसों या तिल्ली के 50 ग्राम तेल में लहसुन 5 ग्राम, अजवाइन 5 ग्राम, सोंठ 5 ग्राम और लौंग 5-7 नग डालकर तब तक उबालें जब ये सभी काले हो जाएं। इन्हें छानकर तेल को काँच के मर्तबान में भर लें व दर्द वाले स्थान पर मालिश करने से पी़डा दूर होती है। 
5. जीर्णआमवात, सन्धिशोथ में इसे पीसकर लेप करने से शोथ और पी़डा का नाश होता है। 
6. बच्चों के वात विकारों में ऊपर निर्दिष्ट तेल की मालिश विशेष लाभदायक होती है। 
पाचन संस्थान में उपयोग: 
1. अजीर्ण की अवस्था और जिन्हें भूख नहीं लगती है, उन्हें लहसुन कल्प का उपयोग करवाया जाता है। आरंभ में 2-3 कलियाँ खिलाएं, फिर प्रतिदिन 2-2 कलियाँ बढ़ाते हुए शरीर के शक्तिबल के अनुसार 15 कलियों तक ले जाएं। फिर पुन: घटाते हुए 2-3 कलियों तक लाकर बंद कर कर दें। इस कल्प का उपयोग करने से भूख खुलकर लगती है। आंतों में (Atonic dyspepsia) में शिथिलता दूर होकर पाचक रसों का ठीक से स्राव होकर आंतों की पुर: सरण गति बढ़ती है और रोगी का भोजन पचने लगता है। 
2. आंतों के कृमि (Round Worms) में इसके रस की 20-30 बूंदें दूध के साथ देने से कृमियों की वृद्धि रूक जाती है तथा मल के साथ निकलने लगते हैं। 
3. वातगुल्म, पेट के अफारे, (Dwodenal ulcer) में इसे पीसकर, कर घी के साथ खिलाने से लाभ होता है। 
ज्वर (Fever) रोग में उपयोग:
1. विषम ज्वर (मलेरिया) में इसे (3-5 कलियों को) पीस कर या शहद में मिलाकर कुछ मात्रा में तेल या घी साथ सुबह खाली पेट देने से प्लीहा एवं यकृत वृद्धि में लाभ मिलता है। 
2. आंत्रिक ज्वर/मियादी बुखार/मोतीझरा (Typhoid) तथा तन्द्राभज्वर (Tuphues) में इसके टिंक्चर की 8-10 बूंदे शर्बत के साथ 4-6 घण्टे के अन्तराल पर देने से लाभ मिलता है। यदि रोग की प्रारंभिक अवस्था में दे दिया जाये तो ज्वर बढ़ ही नहीं पाता है। 
3. इसके टिंक्चर की 5-7 बूंदें शर्बत के साथ (Intestinal antiseptic) औषध का काम करती है। ह्वदय रोग में: 1. ह्वदय रोग की अचूक दवा है। 
2. लहसुन में लिपिड (Lipid) को कम करने की क्षमता या Antilipidic प्रभाव होने के कारण कोलेस्ट्रॉल और ट्राईग्लिसराइडस की मात्रा को कम करता है। 
3. लहसुन की 3-4 कलियों का प्रतिदिन सेवन करने से कोलेस्ट्रॉल का बढ़ा हुआ लेवल कम होकर ह्वदयघात (Heartattack) की संभावनाओं को कम करता है। 
Note:   1. लहसुन की तीक्ष्णता को कम करने के लिए इनकी कलियों को शाम को छाछ या दही के पानी में भिगो लें तथा सुबह सेवन करने से इसकी उग्र गन्ध एवं तीक्ष्णता दोनों नष्ट हो जाती हैं।
2. लहसुन की 5 ग्राम मात्रा तथा अर्जुन छाल 3 ग्राम मात्रा को दूध में उबाल कर (क्षीरपाक बनाकर) लेने से मायोकार्डियल इन्फेक्शन ((M.I.) ) तथा उच्चा कॉलेस्ट्रॉल (Hight Lipid Profile) दोनों से बचा जा सकता है।
3. ह्वदय रोग के कारण उदर में गैस भरना, शरीर में सूजन आने पर, लहसुन की कलियों का नियमित सेवन करने से मूत्र की प्रवृत्ति बढ़कर सूजन दूर होता है तथा वायु निकल कर ह्वदय पर दबाव भी कम होता है। 
4. (Diptheria) नामक गले के उग्र विकार में इसकी 1-1 कली को चूसने पर विकृत कला दूर होकर रोग में आराम मिलता है, बच्चों को इसके रस (आधा चम्मच) में शहद या शर्बत के साथ देना चाहिए। 
5. पशुओं में होने वाले Anthrax रोग में इसे 10-15 ग्राम मात्रा में आभ्यान्तर प्रयोग तथा गले में लेप के रूप में प्रयोग करते हैं। 
Note : लहसुन के कारण होने वाले उपद्रवों में हानिनिवारक औषध के रूप में मातीरा, धनियाँ एवं बादाम के तेल में उपयोग में लाते हैं।
Note : गर्भवती çस्त्रयों तथा पित्त प्रकृत्ति वाले पुरूषों को लहसुन का अति सेवन निषेध माना गया है।*

----------


## Teach Guru

बहूत ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है|

----------


## devesh12

motapa kaise kam karen

----------


## Shri Vijay

क्या बात हे सूत्र धार ही लापता हे |

----------

